# No more nicotine thread!



## lost in thoughts (Jun 1, 2006)

I've smoked for 10 years, and that's enough, I'm quitting NOW!
It cost money, it's bad for my health and all it gives back is an escape from the reality as any other drug.

Anyone else that plans on quitting?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

been considering it (again), but not sure if now is the right time. I will quit one day though


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

I plan on quitting but I'm not ready right now...any update on how you're doing? (it's been a week, hope it's going well)


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey Lost in Thoughts!
Good for you!! That is awesome! I smoked for 10 years also, and just quit a month ago. It was tough, but the cravings are gone! My husband still smokes, and I'm not even tempted to sneek one anymore! I didn't think I could do it...but I did...and you CAN too! Good luck!


----------

